# volume of salt in swimming pools



## martin1962 (May 31, 2010)

Hi,



I wonder if anyone can help me please. I have a pool of 142,000 litres and on the advise of a friend who has done the same tipped in 400kg of salt used for calcium reducing machines. He did this 2 years ago and now spends just 50 euros a year on chlorine to maintan his pool and another 50 euro's topping up the salt level. His pool is much smaller and he puts in about 250 kg salt. You can faintly taste the salt in my water but it is not to bad and does not effect my childrens eyes.



The bottom of my pool just seems to be getting dirty very quickly. The difference between my friends pool and mine is that he is on mains supply and mine is from a well which has very high levels of calcium in it. We have been drinking it for years with no problems.



I do not really understand the chemistry of it so can you assist me please.



cheers



Martin


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Martin,

There may not be too much science to it at all in fact. Do you get your well water tested regularly? Especially as you could have build up of certain minerals causing the deposits. The farmacias do it for generally little cost (if any) if it's for personal use. We have mains and well water (no pool - alas  apart from a giant inflatable one ). It may be that you need to speak to a plumber to run the well water via a filter first in order to reduce the deposits. Especially if it's getting low - then there will be quite an amount of sediment/deposits in the water.....

Tallulah.x


----------



## martin1962 (May 31, 2010)

*volume of salt in a swimming pool*



Tallulah said:


> Hi Martin,
> 
> There may not be too much science to it at all in fact. Do you get your well water tested regularly? Especially as you could have build up of certain minerals causing the deposits. The farmacias do it for generally little cost (if any) if it's for personal use. We have mains and well water (no pool - alas  apart from a giant inflatable one ). It may be that you need to speak to a plumber to run the well water via a filter first in order to reduce the deposits. Especially if it's getting low - then there will be quite an amount of sediment/deposits in the water.....
> 
> Tallulah.x


Hi Tallulah, thank you for your time & advice, I don't get the well tested this is a new thing to directly add the salt I don't know how to calculate the salt needed to the amount of water I have. It was just a guess.

thanks for your comments again, cheers martin


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

The correct dosage is 4 grammes of salt to 1 litre of water. Running levels at: Minimum 3.2gms/lt maximum 4.5gms/lt. You can buy saline test strips at any good pool shop. I assume that you converted to salt from fresh water and have installed the Ioniser in the return line and that it is making Chlorine, if not, this is a sure sign that the salinity is wrong. I assume you are also dosing with floculant? If not this could be why you are getting a dirty bottom. The addition of more salt after the initial dosing depends on how much water is jetisoned during the swimming season during backwashing operations. I usually only have to add about half a sack once a year but my pool is not huge. Salt should be the type especially for swimming pools, not the salt that goes in water softeners as this can cause brown staining.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

well, I found this to calculate salinity in pools according to volume - may be of help??

Pool Water Salinity Information and Calculator

But please, if you are drinking well water - please do get it checked out, even if you have been drinking it for years and you feel fine. Levels of toxins/bacteria/harmful deposits can vary over time.


----------

